# Bulk Foods Guide



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Found an interesting set of pages at Bulk Basics | WholeFoodsMarket.com. While their comments about grains and such only storing for 6 months is fiction we all know we can discard, the soaking and cooking times and such might be worth printing. Most of the cooking guides are in the menu on the right hand side of the above page.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

Chesapeake is putting a Whole Foods Market at their complex. I can hardly wait. 

Their storage recommendations don't surprise me. They are all about getting people in the store on a regular basis ... Kinda hard to make money off people who only shop the sales (like most of the preppers I know).


----------



## bstickler92 (Apr 15, 2010)

BadgeBunny said:


> Chesapeake is putting a Whole Foods Market at their complex. I can hardly wait.


Chesapeake Energy? i was just on a tour of one of their natural gas drilling rigs (well the rig was Nomac's) in Wheeling, WV. i'm an engineering student at WVU


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

bstickler92 said:


> Chesapeake Energy? i was just on a tour of one of their natural gas drilling rigs (well the rig was Nomac's) in Wheeling, WV. i'm an engineering student at WVU


Yep. That would be them. Aubrey has built himself quite a little fifedom here in OKC ...  He calls it "The Complex" ... They are a good company to work for, I hear.


----------

